# Big little Tractor



## curlybirtch (Sep 7, 2009)

I am continually impressed with the power of my little 'bota. This hemlock stump weighs almost as much as the tractor. Dug it out in about an hour and a half.


----------



## rmh3481 (Sep 7, 2009)

An hour and a half, very nice! Sure beats a shovel and a pulaski...

Nice pics, you going to build a house in the clearing?

Best wishes,
Bob


----------



## tjbier (Sep 7, 2009)

Man that sure is a nice tractor! very handy too have thats for sure!


----------



## Thunder (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow, you did that without a backhoe, impressive! Do you have any tips on just using the front bucket to take stumps out?

Thunder


----------



## curlybirtch (Sep 8, 2009)

Nope...not planning on building anything. Actually I am just clearing next to the barn that we built so the wifes pets have a little more room. As for tips on digging without the backhoe: Just work your way all around ripping out the roots. Much easier on the softwood as there is no taproot to get at. The real easy thing to do it to push them over before you cut them, let the weight of the tree help you out....plus you dont get yelled at for ugly looking stumps if people dont like you trying to kill yourself with your cutting method.


----------



## wood4heat (Sep 8, 2009)

Looks like I'll be coming into a litle Kubota soon. Unfortunately it will come with a lot of baggage.


----------



## Peacock (Sep 8, 2009)

Nice tractor!

I've got an MX5100 with the LA844 loader. Our dirt here is so hard and the trees all have tap roots, so it's a good bit tougher to get them out. I've got a few 10-14" ash, locust and sugar maple stumps that have put up one hell of a fight.


----------



## Lawnmowerboy48 (Sep 9, 2009)

We have one at work for with a harley rake for lawn installs and renovations. It is amazing what you can do with them. 100 plus yards of loam spread and graded out in under 3 hrs. We have more issues with the attachments than we do with the tractor itself. In my eyes you can not go wrong with a kubota.


----------



## spo307 (Sep 19, 2009)

I have an L4400, with a backhoe, what front bucket do you have? and on the back your 3 pt with the hook what is that called


----------



## curlybirtch (Sep 22, 2009)

The bucket is the heavy duty bucket on the LA724 loader. The thing on the back is my draw bar for dragging trees out of the woods with. You can by them at Northerntool.com.


----------



## IPLUMB (Oct 19, 2009)

curlybirtch said:


> The bucket is the heavy duty bucket on the LA724 loader. The thing on the back is my draw bar for dragging trees out of the woods with. You can by them at Northerntool.com.


Howdy. Can you tell me how you use your draw bar to drag out trees? Do you chain them to it so you can lift withit? I have one on my B2920 Kubota and need to learn how to start skidding all the dieing Ash trees I've bean cutting. Thanks


----------



## dingeryote (Oct 19, 2009)

IPLUMB said:


> Howdy. Can you tell me how you use your draw bar to drag out trees? Do you chain them to it so you can lift withit? I have one on my B2920 Kubota and need to learn how to start skidding all the dieing Ash trees I've bean cutting. Thanks



IPLUMB,

Just chain it, and lift a bit. Never more than a couple inches though. Too much and you increase the chances of ground looping the tractor on bigger stems. Watch the front end coming up whenever using the 3 pt. to drag with and don't get into a hurry!

If your 3pt balks at lifting the log, forget dragging it forwards, and chain off to the front. It's fun and all with the front wheels pawing at air, but too many new folks get squished to death as it is. Avoid it.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## IPLUMB (Oct 19, 2009)

dingeryote said:


> IPLUMB,
> 
> Just chain it, and lift a bit. Never more than a couple inches though. Too much and you increase the chances of ground looping the tractor on bigger stems. Watch the front end coming up whenever using the 3 pt. to drag with and don't get into a hurry!
> 
> ...


 Hey Thanks. Guess I need to get a short chain for this purpose? How long would get to use on the draw bar? Where are you at in Michigan?


----------



## headleyj (Oct 21, 2009)

IPLUMB said:


> Hey Thanks. Guess I need to get a short chain for this purpose? How long would get to use on the draw bar? Where are you at in Michigan?



a 4 ft choker is too short for some of my stuff....if its too long you can always wrap it again and hook in somewhere. I'd say 6'-ish would be perfect for my stuff, but it all depends on the of the tractor, the diameter tree you're dragging and if you can get the chain underneath the tree RIGHT by the drawbar.


----------



## dingeryote (Oct 21, 2009)

IPLUMB said:


> Hey Thanks. Guess I need to get a short chain for this purpose? How long would get to use on the draw bar? Where are you at in Michigan?



IPlumb,

I use a scraggly old patched up 8' or so 3/8".

Just wrap the log a foot back on the stem or so, over the bar, and back on it's self. Let the rest drag.

I'm just south of South Haven.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------

